# Drucker kommt nicht mehr aus Pause-Modus zurück



## mschlegel (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe einen älteren Rechner als Server mit OpenSuse 10.3 umfunktioniert, an dem auch 2 Drucker installiert sind. Der eine ist ein Netzwerkdrucker (OfficeJet), der keine Probleme macht. Der zweite ist eine LaserJet der direkt am Server angeschlossen ist.

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass der Drucker nach einiger Zeit in den Pause-Modus versetzt wird (kann auch daran liegen das er nur eingeschaltet wird, wenn er benutzt wird). Im Panel erscheint dann auch ein Icon über welches ich ihn wieder "aktivieren" kann. Dummerweise erscheint dann immer nur der Dialog um einen neuen Drucker anzulegen!? Wenn ich mich als root anmelde, dann kann ich den Drucker einfach reaktiveren (das sollte aber nicht Sinn und Zweck sein).

Ich vermute mal es liegt an irgendwelchen Rechten, aber wie kann ich diese steuern?

Danke


----------



## mschlegel (28. Januar 2008)

Hat niemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Wie gesagt, ich muss mich als root anmelden um dann im Panel "Druckericon -> In Betrieb nehmen" ausführen zu können. Mit den Standardbenutzern tut sich da einfach nix.

Und da die Sache im Büro meines Vaters genutzt wird, is es auch relativ dringend/wichtig.

Nochmal Danke


----------

